
What is this real-time web you speak of? - SidneyAllen
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/24/what-is-this-real-time-web-you-speak-of/
======
fleitz
That's not real time, real time is measured in nanoseconds, this is just a
bidirectional socket. No one really cares about the *asS crap, TCP sockets
aren't some kind of mystical technology.

If you've worked with a protocol other than HTTP this isn't really a
'miracle'.

Just add ZeroMQ to your app, a few triggers to your DB, you're pretty much
done. Or apt-get install ejabberd and add something like XMPPFramework to your
app, again, this stuff is a day or two of dev work.

How exactly do proprietary APIs, protocols, and formats democratize something
as simple as adding a few more files to your project?

~~~
spitfire
Realtime is measured in whatever you need to measure it in. Realtime means
that the system will guarantee to perform its function within some timeframe.
If it violates this (even by a nanosecond), it's failed. Think of the airbags
in you car. If they function perfectly 2 seconds too late you simply don't
care.

There are plenty of realtime (often termed hard realtime) systems where that
action can take minutes or hours, but if it isn't performed by then lives can
be lost.

The "realtime" people usually talk about is soft realtime. Trying to perform
tasks as fast as possible (or within some average response time), but if the
odd task takes longer that's OK.

Anything involving a dynamic open network would be soft realtime.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Agree. In terms of web and user experience, realtime often just means way
faster then before. If you had to wait a year before your computation is done,
a day is essentially realtime.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Perhaps a better synonym for the recent usage of the term "realtime" would be
"interactive" or "continuous update".

------
ashcairo
Real-time is definitely the future of development, but disappointed to see no
mention of real-time client side technologies like the one I'm working on
([http://playir.com](http://playir.com)). That allows you to update client-
side source code across mobile web & native platforms.

------
ddlutz
I'm disappointed not to see SignalR listed as an option. I've used it and have
no complaints.

